# Mallards



## Buckeyedude (Feb 3, 2019)

Goint to try a couple Mallards today.  
Both cavities are stuffedvwith apple and onion slices.  Light coat of olive oil on both.  One has just salt n pepper, the other one of our favorite Cajun/creole seasonings.  Going 250° with apple smoke


----------



## kruizer (Feb 3, 2019)

I would score the skin with a cross hatch to promote crispy skin


----------



## 73saint (Feb 3, 2019)

One of my absolute favorite things to eat!  And I’m glad to see you cooking the whole bird.  Too many of my duck hunting buddies breast their birds out.  Such a waste!


----------



## WaterRat (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice, that will be some fine eating :)


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 3, 2019)

kruizer said:


> I would score the skin with a cross hatch to promote crispy skin


Granted it looks like it's too late now, but yeah.
Score through the skin only, not into the meat. 
That or prick through the skin all over with a very sharp knife.

I also highly recommend salting and air drying poultry skin to get the best skin possible.
And duck is notoriously fatty and hard to render, especially in a smoker.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 3, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Granted it looks like it's too late now, but yeah.
> Score through the skin only, not into the meat.
> That or prick through the skin all over with a very sharp knife.
> 
> ...


I usually cook mine at 375 in the oven, basting with a combo of worshestichire, butter, liquid smoke and kitchen bouquet.  Also put bacon strips across the bird.  Comes out great that way.


----------



## Buckeyedude (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks for the input.  It turned out pretty good.  I might try be a brine next time to see the difference.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 3, 2019)

Real nice color!


----------



## oberst (Feb 4, 2019)

I do an overnight maple brine and then smoke 6-7 hours with hickory. Temps are around 130 if I’m doing a batch and freezing. After thawing then cook 18-20 min at 375 so you have the equivalent of a fresh hot smoked duck. As 73saint said, it’s a shame not to use the whole duck. I smoke my legs 4 hours and can them, with wild rice or cabbage. Man are they good that way!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 4, 2019)

Mallards were all over the ponds I fished with my kids this weekend.
If only I could've snuck a few into our cooler.
Or some teal, canvasbacks or ruddies.


----------

